# ?

## Mr.Kronko

?!  ...

     Muey Thay    ,   
    ""...  !       ...
 , ,         

```
http://www.eskrima.org.ua/index/rus/rus_galary.htm
```

    ... 
, ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

-  !!!
 .
,    ?    ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Transd*,    ...        , ... , 
    " "      
    ( )   .       (                 )
     ,      ()

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Transd*,    ...        ,

    ,      -
  .
     "",  .
     -.        .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!

----------

**:     

> ,      -
>   .
>      "",  .
>      -.        .

  
" "         -1! 
   : 69-38-40.         .  !

----------


## Aggressor

? )    ?

----------

